# Touch up paint code for Summit White Cruze



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

So I have a small scratch on the rear side bumper and I see on the car the code u 8624, but on the site there is normal '8624' and 'wa8624' I also notice that everywhere online it says 'Artic white' but my car is summit white. Does anyone know why the different names ? And also the difference between wa8624 and 8624? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If you search this site for "summit white paint code", you'll get 167 posts on the subject.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you go to your Dealer and ask to match up your paint code and why they will look up your Vin # to look the code up and Wallah sell ya a Bottle of Touch Up ...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The codes can be confusing so I'll help edjumacate ya.

First example is the U8624.
Back in the day of two tone factory paint jobs, the car, naturally, had two paint codes.
The lower color was defined by preceeding the code with the letter 'L'.....So, in this case, if the two tone cars lower color had been 8624, it would have been on the spid label as L8624......Lower code-8624.

The same car, if the upper color was 8624, would be on the spid label as U8624.......Upper code-8624.

Mono-tone cars use the 'Upper' code.....OP's case, U8624.
Elsewhere, printed on the spid, the combination WA8624 will be found.
This means the car was painted with a 'WA'terborn Enamel code 8624.

The WA code is information to a body shop for ordering the correct finish in bulk (quarts/gallons).

The number '8624' is a industry number.....regardless of who supplies the paint, or what it is based off of (enamel or laquer) the components to make the color are standardised.......regardless of who makes the paint, the color will dry the same shade under the same circumstances.

Lesson for the day,
Rob


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome thanks for the detailed answer Robby, really good info.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I had the same problem I ordered a spoiler and it was painted wa8624 Olympic white.
I went to my buddy's body and under the same number there was three or four variants of color by name and summit wasn't on there then we punched in u8624 and yes there it was it's. Shiny white there's one less mix in the paint if I remember correctly the other four had 4 mixes and summit had 3 mixes.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Gen 2 Cruze, there are four colour tints for the white, when contacting an autobody paint store they said bring it in and we can match it on site.
The RPO code meant nothing to them, except it was Summit White.
In the end my body-shop son-in-law matched it with swatches and mixed up the colour accordingly.
T.W.


----------

